# Nils hand auger



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you don't have one, get one! Picked up a 6" in MI over the weekend and we were blowing through 22" of ice faster than guys with power augers and not killing our arms and backs. 

Not the cheapest ($130) but totally blew us away. Thanks for the heads up on that Scum_Frog!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I like mine too, the offset cranking motion is very effecint the way it uses both your arms unlike most others where your using only 1 arm.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have 1 it's awesome I'm getting the Milwaukee red lithium ion battery 18v cordless drill and adapter this week for it so I don't even have to crank the handle this should be even better I will post results soon as I get it going


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Love mine!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

i have the 8" and the 6". Both are the cats ass. I pulled out the 6" today for the first time this year. I figure with 12" of ice, id leave the 8" at home. Turned out to be a good idea! Drilled lots of holes.

Theres a few rules you should adhere to with any auger with blades, all this applies ESPECIALLY to a Nils...

Dont drill into sandy or dirty ice, dont try to re-open holes, dont bang it on the ice get snow off the auger. And the number rule is....Dont let other people use it!!!! I feel bad sometimes about telling people no, but it is what it is. Ill drill the holes for them no problem. I dont want to chance them messing up the blades, ruining the rest of my fishing trip, costing me money and time while i wait to get it back. 
I learned the hard way. Drilled 2 holes in semi-dirty ice, and on the third the auger would just spin on top! Screwed! Had to send it in to Frank Deluca to get it resharpened. Very quick turnaround, i suggest you write his name/number down for when the time comes, and it will (218-729-7941). Unless you wanna spend the extra$ on a replacement head. Almost $100 for an 8"!!!! I think resharpening is 40 bucks plus shipping both ways. Congrats, and welcome to the club.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I totally agree about letting others use my auger, usually if a person doesn't have their own means they are inexperienced. I took an inexperieced friend out fishing with me one afternoon and he insisted he would drill his hole and the very first thing he does is take my auger and before I could even give him a pointer he had banged it a couple times on the ice, i said why are doing that that, he said isn't that how you get it started? so yea I keep close tabs on my nills luckily he didn't hurt it.
I'm not sure i understand the sandy dirty ice thing, how do you tell?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definetly need to watch for dirty/brown ice. Several years ago we found sand in the ice at Geneva (blew in from the beach) and trashed 2 sets of blades before we drilled to holes. OUCH!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I always check the ice with my spud if im fishing anywhere near shore. I grab the ice chip samples and examine if there is any debris in them before i drill. Im looking into a Jiffy power auger, and they come with chipper blades. These blades last forever and you can drill into dirt, sand, and re-open holes with them. They take slightly longer to drill holes compared to regular blades, but are pretty much fullproof.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Brandon! Told ya man knew you would love it. Those things are butter. A must have if your an ice fisherman. If u don't own one your missing out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I got to use mdbuckeyes earlier this week and thAt thing is the shiz!!! I have a laser and it blew it out of the water. My question is does any one know where I can pick one up at? I have been looking for one online and seems they are all sold out. I'm looking for a six inch. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarrett when you and Micah come to look at that Lowrance . Take note of the auger I will be using. Prior to me getting it I always used a power auger.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Anyone used a Nils 8" and Lazer 7" side by side to compare?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

tomb said:


> Anyone used a Nils 8" and Lazer 7" side by side to compare?


No, but would guess the Nils would still have a slight advantage. Although the Lazer has separate blades while the Nils has a single double-edged blade, basic blade shape is similar. But the double-action offset handles on the Nils will give you a 33% advantage over the Lazer handles, overcoming the 31% additional ice to cut for an 8" hole vs. a 7" hole.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

What I figured. Wish Nils made a 7". I may try to custom bend a Nils style handle for the Lazer.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

FT...I got mine at http://www.anglerspointmarina.com/. When I was up there last weekend (they do sell them online/ship) they had 1 left. Looking at their website, looks like they have the 6" in stock. AWESOME folks at that place too. We stayed there (thanks again Jarrett!) and they treated us like family. Tell them you heard about them on OGF if you call...trying to kiss their butts and get em on the site


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a 6 inch Lazer and a 7 inch Lazer. The Nils 8 inch goes with me on every trip. In fact will sell either Lazer for 50.00

Still don't believe go to www.iceshanty.com see what they say about the Nils.

Rarely does anything live up to the hype in the outdoor world. This is one case where it does.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

papaperch said:


> I have a 6 inch Lazer and a 7 inch Lazer. The Nils 8 inch goes with me on every trip. In fact will sell either Lazer for 50.00
> 
> Still don't believe go to www.iceshanty.com see what they say about the Nils.
> 
> Rarely does anything live up to the hype in the outdoor world. This is one case where it does.


Shake thanks for the heads up on that my be a week or two before I can get one. Might be my v day present lol


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hah, My V-Day present to myself is a snowmobile that I'll probably use 3 times a year hehe. Gotta love self gifting


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nils is definitely the real deal.......Brandon is the snowmobile your buying a secret gift for all the info ive given ya??? Awwwee shucks im blushing over here!! LOLOL jk....use that bad boy sunday on Erie!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

tomb said:


> What I figured. Wish Nils made a 7". I may try to custom bend a Nils style handle for the Lazer.


Strikemaster did sell an Offset Handle as an Accessary a few years back. It would fit both Mora and Lazer Augers. I think it has been discontinued. Maybe you can find a used one online.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum, no can do sir but you'd make a fine accessory off the back 

Would just having an offset handle make that big of a difference on it's own? The blade on that Nils is quite unique...takes ZERO pressure to get it going. Even the folks at the marina I bought it from told me unlike lazers/moras, you do NOT put pressure down on it. The shaft is fragile and it's unnecessary.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Believe it would ShakeDown. Both the offset handles and the blade design contribute to the ease of use, but I would guess the offset handles more so. Brand new the Lazer blades most likely cut close to the Nils, but over time, the Nils blade will perform better.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shakedown and I are going to do a video Sunday at Indian of a head to head test of his new Nils and my new Jiffy Pro4 Lite propane auger. 

First to drill 40 holes wins


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

40 holes non-stop by hand seems unreasonable even for someone in great physical shape. 5 holes would be a more fair test.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> 40 holes non-stop by hand seems unreasonable even for someone in great physical shape. 5 holes would be a more fair test.


Shakedown is quite the physical specimen


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> Strikemaster did sell an Offset Handle as an Accessary a few years back. It would fit both Mora and Lazer Augers. I think it has been discontinued. Maybe you can find a used one online.


Thanks Jim.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'll bet he beats you on the first 2 holes Lundy.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I know that I, for one, will be watching for the results. I would LOVE to see a video of the 2 in "competition"....is that possible? I'm really considering a Nils. Either way, I'm looking for the "official" results. Thanks.............


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

40 holes? I love it! Hahaha and you won't need results to buy a nils. It's seriously an amazing auger. And Brandon idk about being someone's accessory hahahaha I'll bring my own quad or sled LOLOL when we all meeting up on Lake Erie?? Heading out Sunday!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Tomb,while it's not for sale,I think I own an offset handle Mora from the early 80's.Here's a pic.Its a 7"








Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tomb said:


> I'll bet he beats you on the first 2 holes Lundy.


He might at that, kindof hope he does, especially if he is drilling holes where I want to fish

I suppose to be fair I should let them tag team the Nils and switch operators when ever they want through the process.

I just tonight used my new auger for the first time, I was impressed but I've never seen a Nils in action, I have heard nothing but good things about them.

I think we can probably do a quick video test and review on Sunday.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

tomb said:


> Thanks Jim.


I owned a 6" Mora with an Offset Folding Handle back in 1980 or so. I used it routinely on 3 feet of ice. I wore it out. Now I have a Nils 8" - but I haven't used it yet. The Nils looks to be a more serious Auger.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 6 in, 8 in mora; a 6 in,7 in lazer, and recently got a 6 in nils. The nils blows them all out of the water - not even close.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye,
No offense, but that appears to be an everyday standard Mora. I have 2...a 6 and an 8" and they look just like that. What is it, that you think is so different? They look just like mine....?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,he was referring to an offset handle.Most I see online have the kinda ball on top that is inline w/the auger.Mine has two handles and is offset.I'm not an auger expert by any means but thought since this was older,and offset it might be what they were referring to.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

You are fortunate snake69 if the handles on your Moras are offset as in Cajunsaugeye's picture. You already enjoy a good portion of the drilling ease advantage of a Nils. But as noted, the cutting head design of a Nils is also a significant factor. Only Moras and Lazers with an inline style handle like this are available now.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, Shake an I didn't do a side by side auger comparison on Indian yesterday because his snowmobile was on it's side about as much as it was on it's runners, just kidding it was only on it's side one time

I did watch him drill a hole with his Nils and it was very impressive.


----------

